# Villagers you don’t understand the (un)popularity of



## whimsycreator (May 13, 2020)

Basically a thread for popular villagers you don’t understand the popularity of, and unpopular villagers you don’t understand why they’re overlooked.

My personal opinions, not meaning to bash. I am aware that people are allowed to like and dislike whatever they want, but I wanted to share my opinions.

_*I don’t understand the popularity of:*_

Molly- Sorry, but she’s possibly the plainest-looking villager in the whole series.  She’s still cute though...

Maple- Same with Molly, but just a tiny bit less plain 

Raymond- I get that he’s cool and I do see the appeal, but I honestly wonder if his popularity is mostly a joke. People really can’t be _*this*_ obsessed with him for real. (Referring to the madness.)

Lucky- He scares me... sorry

Chrissy and Francine- I just find them tacky I guess...



_*I don’t understand the UNpopularity of:*_

Agent S- What’s so bad about her? And also why is Kid Cat popular but not her?

Rodeo- I thought he was gonna be popular because he’s so lovable to me... he’s like a giant docile teddy bear and his design is just so cool and unique. But apparently he’s not?

Agnes- I honestly don’t get it. She’s super-cute and I find Sisterly to be a very appealing personality? She’s just as cute as some of the populars, yet...

Renée- She looks so cool and tough and awesome, yet she’s cute as well. What’s not to like?

Bettina- What. Again, just as cute as some of the populars, yet...

Pinky- Just saw her in low tier. I’m baffled. She’s literally extremely adorable.

Kidd- Considering That he gives off the EXACT same vibe as Raymond, (at least in my opinion,) well... shouldn’t he be... at least NOT in low-tier?

Deli- He’s an adorably smiling monkey... :<

Wade- He’s adorable and the most realistic-looking penguin, he looks like an adorable baby penguin...

Carmen- She looks unique, fun, she’s peppy which is a fun personality, and she looks like such a nerdy type lol

Cheri- She’s in lowest tier, are you kidding me. What does she lack that the popular ones don’t?

Phil- I think he’s super cool!

Grizzly- He’s the embodiment of “grumpy bear,” and that’s such an endearing trope

Rodney- He’s infamous for being hated. I literally cannot see why. He’s not even ugly. He’s far from being the ugliest villager. I can seriously name many villagers who are much... worse-looking. Even so, I think that’s kind of obnoxious.


----------



## dragonair (May 13, 2020)

I found out that Agnes is tier 5 today and I'm still reeling. I feel sick. How? Who let this happen? Disgusting.


----------



## DawnAri (May 13, 2020)

I love seeing all this love for the more unpopular villagers! 

but have you ever had Rodney in your game? I swear when I saw him in new leaf 
it felt like a hellhole had spawned in my town I hated him so much

Agnes is really cute! she's currently in my town and I really like her! 
but her house is black though and I find that it clashes with the rest of the neighbours 
so once I have her picture she's going to a new loving home

I kinda agree on Maple, she is very cute but I'm a little bored with her in my town, 
she moved in as a random and I really thought I would like her more!

and let's not talk about the R word lol


----------



## Altarium (May 13, 2020)

HOW DARE YOU MOLLY IS THE BEST jk but I really like her ;_;

I don't understand how Deirdre, Clay, Savannah, Bill and Papi are so low in the tier lists... Deirdre is literally the best uchi lol what is wrong with people


----------



## seularin (May 13, 2020)

raymond ;_; i’m sorry raymond stans !! sure he’s cool,, he has heterochromia iridum and he’s the only smug cat, but i just don’t get the hype? maybe i’m just basic lmao


----------



## eichiikun (May 13, 2020)

this is just a personal opinion and by no means do i find it dumb that people like this villager, but i never understood why merengue is so popular. i get that themed villagers are exceptionally popular but... to me, she's just a pink rhino with a strawberry horn, and the rhinos in animal crossing have never appealed to me in general. again, people are free to love whatever characters they want, this is just how i feel personally.

i also didn't realize how popular lolly was until new horizons. i don't recall her being that popular in new leaf but then again, i wasn't very active in the acnl community so who knows. personally, i find punchy to be the cutest cat! i don't think lolly is ugly or anything, but i sincerely don't understand her popularity, at least over punchy and tangy.

as for unpopular characters, i don't understand why nana is in the lowest tier! i'm very surprised she's not more popular, especially with this trend of cutesy pink villagers being popular! >: do people think nana is ugly, or do not very many people know of her existence? either way, i find nana to be adorable and i hope she has a surge in popularity soon! i feel like more people would like her if they knew about her


----------



## brockbrock (May 13, 2020)

I understand why on paper *Julian* is so popular. But his eyes are so disturbing to me that once I had him in my town in NL (further cemented when I saw him as a campsite visitor a few weeks ago), I immediately didn't want him in my town or on my island anymore.

Sure, he has a really cool interior too, but those eyes..... those eyes...

_*Chrissy*_ & _*Francine*_ - they don't seem to be nearly as popular as I remember them being in NL. Regardless, I still don't really see the appeal. The starry eyes kind of bother me (it's the one thing I dislike about Judy). 

I also don't understand the popularity of _*Lucky*_. I too find him really creepy. His eye is just...

Why are all of my villager gripes related to their eyes?


On the other end of the spectrum:

*Tia* - I know she has plenty of fans, but I don't understand how she's not top tier. She is adorable and my favorite villager of all-time and I won't hear anything else!

*Wade* - To me he has many of the ingredients to be a popular villager. 

_*Rodney*_ - I also to concur with OP. I think he's really cute in a dorky way. I feel so sorry for him for the constant hate he gets. He's actually one of the only hamsters I like.

I'm sure there are more but that's all I got at this late hour.


----------



## Hay (May 13, 2020)

Edit: I read the thread title wrong haha sorry


----------



## Sweetley (May 13, 2020)

whimsycreator said:


> Rodney- He’s infamous for being hated. I literally cannot see why. He’s not even ugly. He’s far from being the ugliest villager. I can seriously name many villagers who are much... worse-looking. Even so, I think that’s kind of obnoxious.


I don't understand where all the hate for him coming from, like there is an entire subreddit for example dedicated for hating him, it's ridiculous. People treating him like as if he's a monster who wants to ruin their islands, wtf. He's adorable and never did anything wrong. Perhaps my taste is just different, but I would pick him any time over any super popular villager (yes, even over Raymond, come fight me Raymond fan girls)

I find Marina a bit overrated. Like, okay, she's pink, she's a species where only three villagers in total exist... Yet, I don't find her that appealing personally. I had her on my island once and honestly, she just annoyed me, as she sung the whole time and didn't shut up...

Merengue is another villager where I can't catch the hype for her. The rhino villagers are in general not really my favorites, so yeah.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 13, 2020)

Altarium said:


> HOW DARE YOU MOLLY IS THE BEST jk but I really like her ;_;
> 
> I don't understand how Deirdre, Clay, Savannah, Bill and Papi are so low in the tier lists... Deirdre is literally the best uchi lol what is wrong with people



I know, right? Deirdre, Bill and Papi are on my list of eventual villagers.. love their natural but still cool-looking designs. Never had any of them in a town, but I am sure going to get them this time.

I don't understand the relative unpopularity of my dear Blaire  maybe these villagers look too "natural" and thus "boring"? (Though Molly is very popular and she looks quite natural as well.)


----------



## Koala92 (May 13, 2020)

These are just my opinions please don’t get mad at me  


Unpopular: 

Bella: I’ve made so many comments about her I probably seem obsessed. However I don’t understand how people can’t love her ): she’s the best mouse villager, and her little teeth, the evil little smile. She’s my favorite and deserved better than D-Tier.

Snake: He is a ninja! That’s all I need to say. You’re telling me people don’t like Ninjas?  C-Tier? Why?

Bruce: He’s so cool, his overall look is just very cool. Don’t kill me but he reminds me of Danny Zuko and I’m here for it. C-Tier? Not very Grease Lightening of you.

Kidd: Kidd is the best goat villager of all time, he probably throws a great mixer and I don’t know why more people don’t want him on their island. C-Tier is insulting to a goat of his caliber.

Popular:

Octavian: I was so excited to have him on my island. I found him and was like “yes. Octopuses are awesome.” I was wrong. I found myself making this angry, strange face every time I saw him around my island to the point it was commented on. He’d be watering the plants and I’d be making this horrible involuntary face at him. I realized after he moved out I was imitating his ‘buttface’, as my darling child called it 

Sherb: I personally believe that not all personality types work with their villagers. My kid had Sherb on his island and I despised him, I love the lazy villagers but for some reason I just couldn’t vibe with Sherb. I would totally make buttface every time I saw him. Kidd is a much better goat, plus I don’t think Sherb would ever throw a mixer or host a really great brunch like Kidd totally could and would.


----------



## Tatoenami (May 13, 2020)

*Judy *- I personally don't understand why she's so high up on the tiers. She looks like she was an accident.. LOL Her eyes give me the creeps. And her house doesn't even match her !! Maybe google is not providing me with the right/accurate images but if her house really is just the colorful wooden block furniture then there is no doubt in my mind that she stole from Stitches in a previous AC game. Stealing from baby Stitches is not okay 

*Tiffany - *probably just me but.. I LOVE Tiffany. Her fishnets and her dress make me  I know there's a couple other villagers like Olivia or Kitty who carry that same sultry character design, but I don't think their design is as cohesive as Tiffany's. From her outfit to her house, everything matches. Oh gosh I love her house. I have yet to see a house that carries the same vibe as hers. All the other snooty villagers I've come across have some sort of fancy or normal house which I didn't think matched their character design. Maybe I just love her because her design is just so solid. or maybe I love her so much because I am a real life ABG but... LMAO. 



Koala92 said:


> These are just my opinions please don’t get mad at me
> 
> 
> Unpopular:
> ...



Reading what you had so say about Octavian and Sherb made me laugh because I have the same opinion!! LOL My friend has them both on his island and I would always walk up to them and hit them with a net or trap them. They get no love from me


----------



## Loreley (May 13, 2020)

*Rosie*. I don't think she's cute. Never got why people are so into her design.

And in regards to unpopular villagers, I always thought *Wart Jr* would be at least tier 3 or 4, because his design is rather unique. He's an adorable little toad. Also *Canberra. *She reminds me sooo much of Ursula in Kiki's Delivery service and she's a must-have ever since!


----------



## AmyK (May 13, 2020)

I guess my go-to example will always be Elise. So many people hate her because she's not the typical cute, fluffy, adorable villager you'd like to see, but I think it's her "flaws" (monkeys being not popular in general, understated fur color, the glasses, the beauty spot) that make her interesting. She was one of my starters in New Leaf and it took me some time to warm up to her, but over time I've come to like her and I think she fits the snooty type very well. She basically was my sassy best girl (and she's still in my town).


----------



## Dormire (May 13, 2020)

Cyd. Cyd is so cool and punk. LIKE UGHHH WHEN I FIRST SAW HIM IN NINTY DIRECT I WANTED HIM its just jacques stole the spot

I don't understand why he's not popular like...?


----------



## CrankyPirate (May 13, 2020)

I don't want to hurt anyone, all of these are just my personal opinion. That being said, some of the villagers on the high end of the tier list are just bs!! (Raymond is not on the list because while I don't like him he has a unique design and he is truly the rarest villager right now, his spot in top tier is justifiable.)

From the popular ones:

*Judy* - She is an eyesore for me. So many of my girl friends want her and I just don't get it. She is just an ugly bear that a rainbow puked on. The only reason I'd accept her in my village is to get rid of her for NMTs asap.

*Marshal* - I had him in NL and quite like him, but let's be real: he is just a boring looking squirrel whose best asset (the sloppy furniture set he could give you) is not even in NH. He is cute and all, but literally nothing special compared to all the other Smugs.
*
Fauna* - Same as Marshal: cute for sure, but it's just a deer without anything special about her. There is nothing really going for her, next.

From the unpopular ones:

*Agent S* - My all time favorite and original since WW. Compared to Marshal her design is so much better and her derpy face always makes me smile too. Really love her and no one understands it. I'm kinda okay with it though, at least I don't see her in every second town and feels truly special in my own.

*Jacques* - A DJ French blackbird with sleepy eyes. What not to like really? I love him to death!

*Fuchsia* - Now she is an exciting deer, the complete opposite of Fauna. I love the piercing in her ears and she is one of the few villagers that has great make up. Really cool girl.

*Bonus: Rodney* - He is nothing to write home about, but how can this guy receive so much hate? He is literally just an average looking hamster with a tired-cute face. I'm totally okay with it not being top tier since he is just so plain, but dude how can he be hated so ferociously? His house is also super cool.


----------



## absol (May 13, 2020)

I don't understand why Cleo isn't more popular. She has eyes like Judy but a bit less creepy imo and she looks pretty cute in general. Maybe  bc there are already a lot of popular snooties and horses?
I gotta say though that her interior in ACNH sucks, I don't think it really fits her, it just looks like Raymond's. x.x







I think it's supposed to be a dermatologist's (that's her goal) office but meh


----------



## Rosch (May 13, 2020)

I am curious why there is a tier list to begin with.

The unpopular villagers might be popular to the non-vocal fans, or non-english speaking fans.

This is pretty much like Pokemon. You'd be surprised at which Pokemon you think were popular which weren't really and vice versa.


----------



## Vadim (May 13, 2020)

I'll never understand why Spike isn't liked more. He's one of the coolest looking characters for me.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 13, 2020)

Pinky. She's an adorable cuddly pink panda bear, what's not to love??


----------



## Pop-tart (May 13, 2020)

I've never understood what the appeal in Marshal is. He really doesn't look that interesting. It also surprises me how popular Judy is. When I first saw her I didn't think people would care for her much.
I don't understand why jocks are generally so unpopular, I think they're so funny.
And Hamphrey! I think Hamphrey is so lovable!


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 13, 2020)

I don't understand the popularity of Lucky or Ankha, I never been a fan of Egyptian / Illuminati type stuff... sorry... just not my thing.
I don't understand the unpopularity of Vladimir, I think he's cute... NYEEEET!


----------



## Edge (May 13, 2020)

For tier 1 villagers, I can see the appeal even if they are not all my personal favorites. Some people like natural and neutral like Fauna and Marshal and others more vibrant and unusual like Bob and Marina. 

As for lower tier villagers...
*Tybalt* is adorable. He is a soft yellow, has great eyebrows and markings. 
*Opal* is a pretty green color with lovely eyes. Elephants in general have some of my favorite designs.
*Tasha* looks like a skunk! That is so unique. She would fit in well with islands going for a forestry, country, or modern look.
*Keaton* is smug so he has some tough competition but he has such a great design. He has those smirking smug eyes and a nice coloring.


----------



## N a t (May 13, 2020)

Edge said:


> For tier 1 villagers, I can see the appeal even if they are not all my personal favorites. Some people like natural and neutral like Fauna and Marshal and others more vibrant and unusual like Bob and Marina.
> 
> As for lower tier villagers...
> *Tybalt* is adorable. He is a soft yellow, has great eyebrows and markings.
> ...


I also LOVE Tasha! She is so cute and cool looking! One of my favorite squirrels!!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 13, 2020)

I understand Ankha’s popularity. I don’t understand Lucky’s.


----------



## Babypink (May 13, 2020)

I don’t understand the popularity of:
Judy: she looks kinda scary with those eyes and I don’t know, in general I don’t understand why she is so loved
Audie: wolves are cool but Audie, although I love the story behind the character, is quiete plain. I also don’t like that she always have the sunglasses on.
Ankha: I still have her in my NL town and honestly never liked her. Also, she was absolutely horrible in the GC version of the game, maybe that’s why I don’t like her that much. Also, I really don’t like the character animals, like she is supposed to look like the Sphinx but really dislike that. Same goes for Lucky, quiete scary to have a dog covered in bandage and with only in shiny eye peaking out. 
I don’t understand the unpopularity of:
Poppy: cute, lovely little squirrel that is a pleasure to have in any town(has her in city folks and loved her ever since).
Freya: she is not unpopular but definitely less popular than Whitney(I really like her as well). She is soo cool and such a nice shade of pink.


----------



## Daisies (May 13, 2020)

I don’t really understand the appeal for judy- shes almost too cute that it feels unnatural


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

marshal. while he’s definitely cute, i don’t really understand all the hype around him

an unpopular villager is gayle - she definitely fits the cutesy theme that people really seem to like with villagers like marina and merengue so i’m not sure why gayle gets so overlooked ;u;


----------



## Lozz (May 13, 2020)

I don't understand why Dobie isn't more popular! He's the best cranky, and so sweet.


----------



## Sloom (May 13, 2020)

I just wish more people liked Chevre :( she doesn't fit my island theme but I just really love her and wish I could have her
if you don't count sanrio villagers, she'd probably be my second favourite villager next to Sherb

oh and then there's Velma, Kidd and Pashmina whom should also be S+++ tier
I just really like goats man


----------



## Envy (May 13, 2020)

mentali said:


> I don't understand why Cleo isn't more popular. She has eyes like Judy but a bit less creepy imo and she looks pretty cute in general. Maybe  bc there are already a lot of popular snooties and horses?
> I gotta say though that her interior in ACNH sucks, I don't think it really fits her, it just looks like Raymond's. x.x
> 
> View attachment 257799View attachment 257812
> I think it's supposed to be a dermatologist's (that's her goal) office but meh



Cleo is adorable! I just didn't know about her before NH for some reason. But yeah, even still I never hear anyone talk about her and have watched YT personal ranking videos where they put her in the lowest tier (opinion tiers, not popularity tiers) and I'm like why?!


----------



## Magus (May 13, 2020)

Cool topic...

I don't understand the popularity of :

- *Fauna* : I like Fauna a lot, but why she's the most loved character of all the franchise (besides Raymond now maybe) is another topic, I see the appeal of a simple cute deer with natural fur patterns, really, but my misunderstanding is why Deirdre is not as popular as her ? 
Plus I think Sisterly personality is more interesting than Normal.

- *Goldie, Lolly, Maple, Molly, Rosie* and all those basic b* : I have the same thing to say about all of them, they're very boring in terms of design or colors for me, I didn't thought they were so high tier. Maybe it's because I only play AC since New Leaf so I don't have the nostalgic factor..?

I don't understand why they're not more popular :

- *Cyd* : For me it's the coolest of the new villagers in New Horizons, I love his vibrant red color and his punk design, very unique. Cranky and musician is a great combo.

- *Tiffany *: She's the baddest in town, seriously, for me there's very few villagers who have that sultry and chic vibes (except maybe Olivia too) she has an old school cartoony look, the love child of Roger and Jessica Rabbit lol
The Snooty personality fits her like a glove.

- *Deirdre* : All the deers seems to be very appreciated and popular except her and I don't know why, like I said before, for me she's the best of the natural looking deer, I really like her brownish-greyish tones with the white patterns, she has cool personality and house on top of it.


----------



## Iced_Holly (May 13, 2020)

Ankha is the big one for me. Like, I get the appeal of the Egyptian theme, but she's always had sort of a 'meh' design to me. Doesn't help that her mouth never seems to change its shape once when she talks, making her expressions look weird and unnatural. Ironically, I absolutely _adore _Lucky and completely understand the hype behind him.

Raymond is a weird one because I love him myself and I get the appeal behind his design and personality. What I do _not _understand is the sheer amount of extreme obsession with him. I swear, some people treat that poor cat like he's god and some of the things I've heard people do regarding him are just.... _why? _He's just an adore little virtual cat; there's no need to go insane over him.

As for the unpopular ones, I mentioned her in another thread but my favorite villager, Bea. Why does no one talk about her? Is it because she has a simple design? Villagers like Marshal, Beau, and Fauna have pretty simple designs and people love them (this is not meant to hate on those three; I have Marshal and Beau and I adore them both). Was she just overshadowed by some of the more popular Welcome Amiibo villagers like Ketchup and Dobie? I don't know, but I do she needs much more love. 


She's the most adorable little beagle (fun fact, I believe she's the _only _villager where they explicitly mention her breed in a game - if you scan her card and visit her RV in New Leaf they'll be some flavor text which reads something along the lines of "Bea's bagels are the best baked by a beagle - sure, you can tell Goldie is based on a Golden Retriever, Portia is clearly supposed to be a Dalmatian, Shep is some kind of sheepdog, etc, but in Bea's case, they actually say what breed she is and I find that really neat), her house looks a cozy little bakery/restaurant and I love it, her catchphrase of 'bingo' sounds incredibly cute when she says it in-game, and as I found out, she looks absolutely adorable in sweaters. She's a good doggo and needs all the love.


----------



## Babypink (May 13, 2020)

HollyYoshi said:


> Ankha is the big one for me. Like, I get the appeal of the Egyptian theme, but she's always had sort of a 'meh' design to me. Doesn't help that her mouth never seems to change its shape once when she talks, making her expressions look weird and unnatural. Ironically, I absolutely _adore _Lucky and completely understand the hype behind him.
> 
> Raymond is a weird one because I love him myself and I get the appeal behind his design and personality. What I do _not _understand is the sheer amount of extreme obsession with him. I swear, some people treat that poor cat like he's god and some of the things I've heard people do regarding him are just.... _why? _He's just an adore little virtual cat; there's no need to go insane over him.
> 
> ...


Ohh I love Bea! All the support to her!


----------



## Katie0391 (May 13, 2020)

Edge said:


> For tier 1 villagers, I can see the appeal even if they are not all my personal favorites. Some people like natural and neutral like Fauna and Marshal and others more vibrant and unusual like Bob and Marina.
> 
> As for lower tier villagers...
> *Tybalt* is adorable. He is a soft yellow, has great eyebrows and markings.
> ...


I have a lot of love for Tybalt. He's super cute.


----------



## JellyBeans (May 13, 2020)

I gotta agree with everyone fighting against the Rodney hate! he's been one of my faves since new leaf (along w Apple) and he's one of the only permanent dreamies I have. I didn't even realise he was so hated until new horizons and it breaks my heart, he's so chill and sweet  on the other end of the spectrum I gotta say I don't understand Lucky's popularity, his home in particular freaks me out.


----------



## alitwick (May 13, 2020)

Never understood Marshal’s popularity both now and in the NL days. Squirrel villagers are cute, sure, but I wasn’t fond of that pouty face of his. Maybe it was the sloppy set that made people like having his house in their towns... He was never in line for a squirrel villager to have in my town, that’s for sure.

I don’t get Maple’s popularity either. She seems kind of plain compared to the other popular villagers in her tier, many of which fit the pastel themed islands/towns people are going for. 

The reasoning for Carmen’s lack of popularity escapes me. She’s so cute! Is it her eyes? Or is it that there are other popular peppies out there? Celia too! She’s so cute and sweet and it’s sad not many people like her. :C


----------



## edsett (May 13, 2020)

All the dislike for the plain designs like Molly and Lolly.  But that’s the appeal! They’re cute because they are simple and easy on the eyes.

Anyway, underrated is Bea who is sooooo cute. I think she gets overshadowed by other normals which is why I wish she was uchi since at least she’ll stand out. Also Carmen (the gap in her teeth is so cute) and Jeremiah who’s just a cute little blue frog.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 13, 2020)

I may be biased since she’s my favorite, but I’m surprised Peanut isn’t more popular. I mean, she’s a cute little pink squirrel, what’s not to love?


----------



## daisyy (May 13, 2020)

kid cat! i know there are a ton of other cute(r?) cats that may be affecting his popularity, but i think his design is super fun and he's easily one of my favorite jocks.


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 13, 2020)

Half of Raymond’s fan base is people looking for him to sell him.

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

I don’t understand Merry’s popularity. Every time I see her face I puke

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Her eyes...No.


----------



## angelprincesskiki (May 13, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> I may be biased since she’s my favorite, but I’m surprised Peanut isn’t more popular. I mean, she’s a cute little pink squirrel, what’s not to love?


Agree! I remember seeing her on the wild world cover and constantly hoping she would move into my town. I've wanted her ever since and only just got her in NH & she is my fave.


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 13, 2020)

pls nobody hate me for this, we all have our favs and it's just my opinion !!

popular:
*Marshal*. He's cute, yeah. Apart from that idk I just don't get the hype. Would probably have him on my island as a placeholder but otherwise... ehh.
*Judy*. Again, cute. But like, almost _too_ cute is that even a thing? I usually love that aesthetic but for some reason her eyes bother me, they don't seem to 'fit'.

unpopular:
*Tia. Margie. Opal*. All of the elephants...
*Carrie*. Kangaroos don't seem that popular but I have a soft spot for Carrie, she just seems really sweet lol
*Kid Cat. *Jocks aren't usually my cup of tea but this guy is awesome.


----------



## Santana (May 13, 2020)

Popular:
Raymond: Don’t get me wrong, I love raymond, its just insane the lengths people are going for him

Coco: Whew chile i am going to get so much hate for this. I just think she’s scary

Diana: She is cute ig, but her design doesn’t stick out that much to me

Zucker: Never been a fan of his color palette, and the fact that he references takoyaki doesn’t do much for me

Marshal: Is cute, not that special to me tho

alot of people in this thread feel the same way I felt about Judy when she first moved in, but after a week I’m so attached to judy it’s crazy

Unpopular:

Skye, Jaques, Dobie, Tia, Kyle, Shep, Vivian, Sylvana, Maggie and Pierce


----------



## Figment (May 13, 2020)

Before I joined TBT, I had no clue Marshal was as popular as he is. Though it makes more sense to me now.  At any rate, I think he is cute.

I would have thought Midge would be much more popular than she is. Actually, I would have thought bird villagers in general would be more desired than they are, but most seem to be much lower tiered than I would have thought.


----------



## Santana (May 13, 2020)

Figment said:


> Before I joined TBT, I had no clue Marshal was as popular as he is. Though it makes more sense to me now.  At any rate, I think he is cute.
> 
> I would have thought Midge would be much more popular than she is. Actually, I would have thought bird villagers in general would be more desired than they are, but most seem to be much lower tiered than I would have thought.


I totally forgot about Midge. Midge is too cute to be in E tier


----------



## ChrissyAndFrancineLover (May 13, 2020)

Vadim said:


> I'll never understand why Spike isn't liked more. He's one of the coolest looking characters for me.


I know right! I love Spike! I wish I had him on my island!


----------



## Believe (May 13, 2020)

Prince is REALLY cute I don't understand how he's so low. in fact, I don't understand how the frogs are so disliked?


----------



## Eevees (May 13, 2020)

Gayle, shes a sweet pink gator with hearts. Whats not to love?


----------



## Spooky. (May 13, 2020)

I don't get the popularity of Raymond, Julian, Zucker (or any octopus)

I don't get the unpopularity of Filbert, Antonio, Deidre


----------



## Miele (May 13, 2020)

*Popular:
Raymond *- maybe it’s the fact that I’m not a huge of cat villagers (with Olivia being the exception), but I just don’t find the appeal. His eyes are cool, but other than that, nothing is appealing. Tbh, he’s just another cat/smug villager. Nothing special about him. 

*Judy* - LOVE the aesthetic around her but omg, HATE her eyes. They’re so creepy to me and I can’t her past them. Plus, the snooty personality doesn’t fit her imo

*Marshal* - I liked him a lot in NL, but I don’t see the appeal to him anymore. I love the squirrel villagers, but he’s just another pretty boy. 
•••
*Unpopular:
Olivia *- I don’t get how she isn’t more popular. She’s honestly one of my favourite villagers and I just love her so much.

*Felicity* - she’s much prettier, imo, than Ankha or Lolly. And her peppy personality is adorable. 

*Hamphrey* - he’s a cranky hamster. With shortness comes cranky (I relate to this since I’m 5’2 and I, too, don’t want to be bothered)


----------



## Etown20 (May 13, 2020)

My starters were Flo and Cobb - I think they're both great and am surprised they are rarely mentioned, Flo especially.


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 13, 2020)

This may be biased(hence my profile pic) but Walker is totally underrated. you know how there are like 10 lazy dogs? Walker is #1(even better than Lucky)


----------



## Spooky. (May 13, 2020)

Pop-tart said:


> I've never understood what the appeal in Marshal is. He really doesn't look that interesting. It also surprises me how popular Judy is. When I first saw her I didn't think people would care for her much.
> I don't understand why jocks are generally so unpopular, I think they're so funny.
> And Hamphrey! I think Hamphrey is so lovable!



My guess in jocks being generally unpopular is because the jock type isn't exactly what the typical fanbase of animal crossing is interested in. Most players see it as a cutesy, flower, gardening, decorating, cute stuff and jock types just...aren't that.


----------



## JKDOS (May 13, 2020)

I don't understand how Mitzi is is not more popular.


----------



## Rosewater (May 13, 2020)

There's too many unpopular villagers I don't understand why they don't get more love. A lot of the dog villagers get overlooked like Daisy, Biskit, Maddie, and Butch but they're so cute. Some of the squirrels are underrated too like Sylvana, Static, and Pecan. I also don't get why Sterling and Snake are unpopular when their design is awesome but I suppose it's because they're jocks and a lot of people here don't like the jocks.

Popular villagers, besides the obvious, I'll say Lolly. Her eyes are creepy and she looks like she's lacking something. And Marina. I had Marina in Wild World and she was a total snoozefest.


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 13, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> There's too many unpopular villagers I don't understand why they don't get more love. A lot of the dog villagers get overlooked like Daisy, Biskit, Maddie, and Butch but they're so cute. Some of the squirrels are underrated too like Sylvana, Static, and Pecan. I also don't get why Sterling and Snake are unpopular when their design is awesome but I suppose it's because they're jocks and a lot of people here don't like the jocks.
> 
> Popular villagers, besides the obvious, I'll say Lolly. Her eyes are creepy and she looks like she's lacking something. And Marina. I had Marina in Wild World and she was a total snoozefest.


Exactly. the dogs are the most underrated species ever.


----------



## trashpedia (May 13, 2020)

Chevre and Carmen are super underrated imo. I’m surprised Chevre is even low to begin with because she has a minimal yet cute design that I think would fit the the all-white theme people are going with their islands. As for Carmen, she has and interesting mint color palette!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 13, 2020)

Edge said:


> *Opal* is a pretty green color with lovely eyes. Elephants in general have some of my favorite designs.
> *Tasha* looks like a skunk! That is so unique. She would fit in well with islands going for a forestry, country, or modern look.
> *Keaton* is smug so he has some tough competition but he has such a great design. He has those smirking smug eyes and a nice coloring.


Yessss to Opal! She is gorgeous, and the only villager I spent £10 on an Amiibo card for. I've not added her to my island yet but will at some point


----------



## Babypink (May 13, 2020)

Dude_Skillz said:


> Exactly. the dogs are the most underrated species ever.


Yeah I really don’t understand why...they are almost all adorable!


Rosewater said:


> There's too many unpopular villagers I don't understand why they don't get more love. A lot of the dog villagers get overlooked like Daisy, Biskit, Maddie, and Butch but they're so cute. Some of the squirrels are underrated too like Sylvana, Static, and Pecan. I also don't get why Sterling and Snake are unpopular when their design is awesome but I suppose it's because they're jocks and a lot of people here don't like the jocks.
> 
> Popular villagers, besides the obvious, I'll say Lolly. Her eyes are creepy and she looks like she's lacking something. And Marina. I had Marina in Wild World and she was a total snoozefest.


I always wondered why Sylvana or Poppy are underrated. They are adorable! Also, the dogs are so cute, I wish I had Bea or Maddie


----------



## hopeworld (May 13, 2020)

I honestly don't understand why Raymond is so popular, maybe it is because I already have Marshal but since I found Raymond like a month ago he has just been... Meh. Yeah, his little fangs are cute and I like the design of his room but he shouldn't be as popular as he is.

I agree with you about Agent S! My sister has both Kid Kat and Agent S on her town, both houses next to one another and it is so precious. I love the peppy personality on her!


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 13, 2020)

I'm literally trying to get a dog island ATM have Walker, Cherry, and Butch so far, with an offer for cookie.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 13, 2020)

Don't know how unique villagers like Static, Eugene, Raddle, Hans, Tia and Tucker are being slept on while the same few villagers pillage every town. 

Raymond I don't really like but I can see the appeal to him. 
I don't understand the appeal of Sherb, I've said it before, but he just looks like a generic blue goat to me.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 13, 2020)

Since when was Tia unpopular? I don't understand why people are calling Tia unpopular when she clearly isn't, she's actually very popular among the community and in general the most popular elephant.

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Also people are saying that villagers like Fuchsia or Static aren't popular is sorta untrue because compared to other villagers they're pretty popular among fans, the only reason they are lower is because people prefer other villagers of the same species to them such as for Static he's most likely overshadowed by Marshal similar to all the squirrels, and for Fuchsia she has alot of competition with Beau, Diana, and Fauna who are all the most popular deer.


----------



## Lexii (May 13, 2020)

I don’t get why Gladys isn’t more popular! She’s so cute! Same with Curlos. Curlos is best boy

I don’t understand the hype over Audie tbh, I find peppy villagers to be SUPER annoying.


----------



## nyoom (May 13, 2020)

I think that Judy isn't as good as everyone else seems to think  I just feel like her design and her kawaii shoujo eyes don't really work.

I also was surprised to see that Chadder got hate??? I love Chadder! He made me like smug villagers. His design is unique and I like the gimmick of him being cheese.


----------



## teanopi (May 13, 2020)

One cranky villager that I think is _very _underrated is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Buzz!
I have absolutely no idea why he's in _tier 6?? _He seems better than Apollo in pretty much every way to me. Definitely the best cranky eagle. I mean, just look at their map icons: 





vs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

I don't know if it's just me, but Apollo looks almost unfinished compared to Buzz. Buzz's eyes have so much more depth to them, and the round neck feathers look so much better than the jagged ones Apollo has.

Apollo's a good villager, and it makes sense to me why he's risen in popularity lately. But I also think that if Apollo gets to be in tier 3, Buzz should some sort of recognition too.


----------



## jokk (May 13, 2020)

daisy! she's so adorable, not sure why she's not more popular


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 13, 2020)

Colton, he is a white horse prince, I don't get it. He has the 11th villager syndrome, many of members would have him, but only if we had more villager houses.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 13, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> Colton, he is a white horse prince, I don't get it. He has the 11th villager syndrome, many of members would have him, but only if we had more villager houses.


Colton was quite popular in New Leaf. In fact, a lot of villagers really popular in NL aren't as much anymore.

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Jared:3 said:


> Since when was Tia unpopular? I don't understand why people are calling Tia unpopular when she clearly isn't, she's actually very popular among the community and in general the most popular elephant.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020
> 
> Also people are saying that villagers like Fuchsia or Static aren't popular is sorta untrue because compared to other villagers they're pretty popular among fans, the only reason they are lower is because people prefer other villagers of the same species to them such as for Static he's most likely overshadowed by Marshal similar to all the squirrels, and for Fuchsia she has alot of competition with Beau, Diana, and Fauna who are all the most popular deer.


Yes, Tia and Static are on the more popular side of their species, but I still don't see many towns with them.


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 13, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Colton was quite popular in New Leaf. In fact, a lot of villagers really popular in NL aren't as much anymore.


He was one of the most popular in city folk moving to NL era, but then Julian (who I love) and Marshal came to the mix, and in NL he was tier 3 at some point 2, but that's it.  But he is the perfect example that it doesn't matter if they are popular, he is my favorite and I have Merengue, Julian, Chief, Dom, Raymond, Sherb, Reneigh, Diana, and Flora on my island, which most are tier 1-2, so at the end of the day, don't let the tier list affect who you like, although they are useful for trades.


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 13, 2020)

Popular:

- *Marshal*. His design is kind of cute but I don't really see the appeal for him.
- *Sherb.* He's not horrible by any chance but as far as lazy villager designs go I think there's much cuter out there. Although that might just be the Beau bias in me talking.
- *Most of the cats.* I don't actually mind Raymond all that much, and I'm also a big fan of Tangy. However, I don't really understand the hype for others like Bob, Lolly, or Rosie. They certainly aren't bad by any stretch and I'd certainly take one under certain circumstances, but I think the cat species gets too much hype in general.


Unpopular:

- *Hopkins.* I'm honestly surprised this guy doesn't get more attention. He looks adorable, and him being inflatable makes him rather unique. I genuinely don't understand why people don't seem to talk about this guy more.
- *Tia (sort of). *Like another comment here said, she is quite popular and absolutely deserves all the love she's getting. However, I'm only mentioning her here because her and Merengue are quite similar in that they're head-and-shoulders above the other villagers in their species (imo) and have insanely creative designs, and yet Tia's still not quite as popular as Merengue is.
- *Elvis.* I know the lions don't always have the most interesting designs, but I think Elvis is easily my favorite of the bunch. I love the king theme, and his wave in this game might be one of the cutest things I've ever seen.


----------



## ecstasy (May 13, 2020)

I don't get why O'Hare is so unpopular, i think he's only tier D?? It's so unfair. He's adorable, he's definitely one of the cuter smugs and his hat is so cute,, he's so sweet I just don't get why he's so low ;-;


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 13, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I don't understand how Mitzi is is not more popular.



aahhh I forgot about Mitzi! 100% AGREE (she looks like my siamese cat too so I might be kinda biased, but...!!)


----------



## Melchoir (May 13, 2020)

I don't understand the popularity of...

Raymond - I get it, he's the only smug cat and he has differently coloured eyes, but his house is literally an office. I think he's become more popular just because of the memes, rather than because he is super cute or cool
Merengue - It's just weird to me that she's literally made of food... I understand the cute appeal but I don't personally like her myself
Marina - I feel like she is so popular because she is a part of the rarest species and is the only 'cute' one of the octopi
Tangy - Same thing as Merengue really, she is a food rather than an animal (or both?) and I personally don't think that she is that adorable

I don't understand the unpopularity of...

June - She is so so adorable and looks like a true islander with the little flower in her hair! I really want her on my island and I don't understand why she isn't as popular as Maple or Stitches
Pashmina - I personally love her design and colour scheme and think she's a very elegant villager. I understood her not being as popular in NL because maybe she was overshadowed by the new deer villagers but she really is adorable
Biana - Super adorable peppy tiger with bright eyes and a great design! I don't understand why she isn't loved
Flora - People seem to love the 'special' villagers and Flora is the only flamingo in the game! I don't see why she isn't as popular as other unique species
Static - He is cool and cute! I personally think he's awesome and don't see why more people don't like him
Chevre - One of my all-time favourite villagers! She has such a simple but charming design and to me, she is just as cute as popular villagers like Diana
Peanut - Again, a super-cute squirrel with adorable eyes and a great colour scheme
Blanche - Probably my favourite villager in the game! She has a very elegant design and I just really like the ostriches in general 
Hornsby - One of the new villagers that just doesn't seem to have gained any fans at all! My little brother has him and I think he looks great, and I don't understand why more people don't want him, even if it is just because he is new to NH!
Blaire - In the same vein as Peanut, just a really cute squirrel that I don't understand why more people don't like
Gladys - Really like her colour scheme and design overall, but the ostriches just don't seem to be that popular in the community for some reason
Julia - I really, really like Julia's design! She's a peacock! Same thing with Flora -  a unique species I just don't understand why people don't like her more
Ken - Personal favourite of mine as he is a ninja chicken! He is one of the better chickens in my opinion and I think his colour scheme is great too
Mint - I have Mint on my island right now and I have the same thoughts about her as I do about Blaire and Peanut, they are all so cute and they get no love!
Phil - I also have Phil on my island and his design is so bright and vibrant, and he also has a great looking interior!
Savannah - Again with the unique species, she is the only zebra in the game! I always liked her when I had her in my WW town
Vivian - I personally think her design is awesome and as the wolves are so popular I would assume that she is as well but she doesn't seem to get much love online
Chadder - Not a personal favourite but others seem to adore the food-style villagers so... Is he left out just because he is a mouse rather than a cutesy dessert-themed rhino?
Jacob - Maybe it's just me but I think his design is really awesome and I haven't really seem him get any love online
Opal - One of my favourite designs! I love her colour scheme and think she is really elegant, but she is a bottom-tier villager


----------



## Figment (May 13, 2020)

I was just browsing villagers and came across Tutu. Which got me thinking, what's with the dislike for non-cub bears? Some are cuter than others, I'll admit, but I don't understand the hate they seem to get.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 13, 2020)

The love for Static though, hope he becomes more popular!


----------



## alpacalypse (May 13, 2020)

i've always thought that nana should be more popular than she actually is :c she has that lovely pink aesthetic, super cute!


----------



## Braixen (May 13, 2020)

there are a lot of villagers I think are unpopular! Flora, Savannah, Poppy, and Rolf to name a few!
There are a couple of popular villagers that I don't quite understand, namely Judy and the majority of the wolves. Judy's eyes are creepy to me and I'm willing to bet she wouldn't be nearly as popular if she wasn't a new villager. As for the wolves, most of them are just so... plain looking? I mean Fang and Whitney are nearly the same, just different genders... Chief and Audie are fairly similar as well.
Doesn't make any sense for them to be more popular than the more unique ones, is all!


----------



## Uffe (May 13, 2020)

Marshal and Raymond - I don't get it. But with all the Raymond hype, I actually took Marshal in when he was at my campsite. He's a cute villager, but there really isn't much else about him that really warrants popularity.

Hopkins - Is Hopkins popular or not? I don't really know. I like him. He's a blue bunny that's supposed to be like one of those inflatable toys that kids could punch around. Of course I'd never do that to Hopkins. He's the best.


----------



## Le Ham (May 13, 2020)

*Chester,* why isn't he more popular? He's the most panda-looking bear/cub out of them all. Sure his mouth's a little creepy but a lot of the popular villagers are a lil creepy as well (Coco, Lucky?) Also why isn't *Pekoe* popular? She's cool, she's unique, she's cute.
People don't seem to like *Hopkins* simply because the whole being a blow-up thing spooks them. I don't get it? He's still cute?
I'm gonna add my Rodney love to this as well because he was my buddy in NL and there's nothing wrong with him. One of my friends has Rodney and hates him and like, let me take him pls 
So, um, *Ursala,* when I look her up on any tier list, scores consistently at the bottom of the bottom. _No._ That is _not_ okay. She isn't A tier material, but she definitely does not deserve to rank below the likes of Naomi, Limberg, Barold... D tier at least like cmon.
*Walker.* He's probably my favorite dog villager? Basic, sure, but I like his simplicity. Hardly hear anyone mention him.
*Joey.* Fell in love with his big brows in WW. Ducks in general that aren't Molly don't get much attention...
*Gala.* Yknow, that one ridiculously cute pig? Look at those flowers, those big eyes, she deserves B tier at least! Best pig imo.
*Blanche.* Can't deny she's one of the better snooties.

As for popular villagers: I guess I never understood *Maple*, but then again I've never had her/seen her in-game, and I prefer my baby Melba to her.
Marshal imo doesn't seem to have much substance to him, but as a smug squirrel I kinda get it. 
I have *Marina* and other than her being a pink octopus I don't see the huge hype. Octavian and Zucker are both more unique than her. Her house is what, candy? ???

Ok y'all now don't hate me for this please... but *Bob.* He's a purple cat. With a smug expression on his face. And an endless horde of memes behind him. I don't get it. What makes him so much more amazing than a ton of other villagers? Someone please explain this


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 13, 2020)

Velma! She's so cute yet....I seen nothing but hate for her! She's a little bookworm!
Also Frita! She's so funny and cute, and c'mon fries and burger sheep??? Adorable!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Yee said:


> Ok y'all now don't hate me for this please... but *Bob.* He's a purple cat. With a smug expression on his face. And an endless horde of memes behind him. I don't get it. What makes him so much more amazing than a ton of other villagers? Someone please explain this



I will Destroy you for this slander against bob (JK JK)

No for real, I actually didn't care for Bob until I found him on an island in New Horizons. I saw his funny little face, his smug look, and that daisy shirt?? ADORABLE! Though I've always had a sweet spot for lazy types; Beau was in my New Leaf town and he was so funny and cute! And Bob was new for me, but I fear I have become a member of the Bob cult LOLOL 
There's just something about him that's really funny and he's cute! I do have a soft spot for the cats though LOLOL (I think you can tell from the amount I have on my island lololol)


----------



## Envy (May 13, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> Colton, he is a white horse prince, I don't get it. He has the 11th villager syndrome, many of members would have him, but only if we had more villager houses.



I just got him from a nice member here and TBH he was actually my top choice for Smug. Of course, if I had found Raymond or Julian while island hopping I would have take them, but Colton is great. I don't really like his outfit in NH, though. He's getting something more fancy the first opportunity I get! lol


----------



## naranjita (May 13, 2020)

MEGAN  DESERVES  MORE  LOVE 
y'all just can't handle big girls 

also, I'd expect Colton to be way more popular, he's literally a prince! I finally found him today and I'm so happy ;o; 

as for the popular villagers, I'm SUPER surprised at Apollo's popularity. I had him in WW and I was fond of him because he was sort of like a father figure (I played WW when I was like 10 lol), but I though he'd be unpopular with the fanbase since he isn't "cute" and his design is generally sort of plain. good for him though, love this grandpa


----------



## cheezu (May 13, 2020)

Okay... these posts are hard because I feel it's kind of like bashing villagers that are others' dreamies and we all have different tastes but I don't get the *popularity* of:

*Marsha*l : He's cute, I guess, but he never appealed to me in NL and it pretty much stayed constant.
*Coco* : I do like the creepy factor but I guess I'm surprised that many others are into her since she's so... creepy. Also, for the longest time, I thought that the hole in her face (her mouth) was actually her nose... oops.
*Raymond* : Yeah, he's new and all and he does look cool but he's pretty much become the new Marshal of Animal Crossing. Also, I noticed that trading for him brings out the ugly side of people. 
*Bob* : I know he's pretty much a meme but I find his face a bit off-putting.

I don't get the *unpopularity* of:
*Cookie* : Okay, so I know that she's not the most hated villager but she's not too popular. I think she's super cute. Basically a canine version of Rosie (but pink).
*Peggy* : My ultimate favorite peppy. She's a pig and they're not a very popular species but she's just the cutest.
*Merry* : I think she looks better than Rosie. Lately, she's becoming a bit more popular.
*Nana* : a super cute pink monkey.
*Plucky* : a really cool-looking chicken.


----------



## neoratz (May 13, 2020)

for the popular villagers:
*beau *- IDK he's not like.... bad or anything, but i personally find him kind of ugly and would be upset if he moved in >3<
*fang* - nothing special... just kind of a plain wolf design and doesn't really appeal to me but i can see why people like him. i'm neutral/leaning SLIGHTLY like towards him. i don't hate him just don't really get how he's so high up there???

for the unpopular villagers:
*diva* - she's so cute and i love her hair and little lips and eyelashes and BLUE EYESHADOW! i don't know why she's so hated, i think she's really neat. and purple is my LEAST favorite color so this is saying something
*peaches* - i HATE horses but really like peaches for some reason!! i love her eyes, her pink color, and her little yellow cheeks. she kinda reminds me of stitches, i know they aren't quite the same since stitches is supposed to be like a little toy bear but i'm surprised she's not at least a little more appreciated!


----------



## Sheando (May 13, 2020)

I’m not surprised most of the time; people latch onto the most traditionally “cutesy” villagers and then those villagers get a lot more community exposure, causing others to say “oh, I want that cat/unicorn/sheep too!” while never even encountering an image of most of the low-tier villagers. And on the flip side, seeing everyone else in a community complaining about hippos, or mice, or gorillas will make it much more likely for people to have a knee-jerk negative reaction to those villagers out in the wild because they’re “one of the ugly ones.” And then everyone insists that nobody’s tastes could possible be at all influenced by sweeping trends, etc.

My main point of surprise is Daisy vs. Goldie. Daisy seems more in line with the cutesy style and coloring of other populars like Whitney and Diana and Marshal, while Goldie has a more dopey expression like the less popular dogs (Walker, Benjamin) and she is neither pink now white. I adore all the AC dogs, I just find it surprising given market trends that Goldie is SO much more valued.


----------



## maple22 (May 13, 2020)

Popular - 
Phoebe. There is nothing I find remotely interesting about her 
Raymond. Maybe he doesn’t count, because I understand his popularity. But I do not understand the ridiculous culture surrounding him
Merengue. She’s okay, but I don’t like most of the rhinos. There are much better normal villagers
Beau. My brother has him. He’s cool, but very overrated
Chrissy/Francine. Not terrible, just not my type of villagers

Unpopular -
Shep. He’s one of the best smug villagers, but he won’t appeal to anyone who wants a boring island filled with “top-tier” villagers
Ursala. For a community that instantly hates or loves any villager based on looks alone, why don’t they appreciate one of the few normal-looking uchis more?
Daisy. She seems so sweet and lovable
Cyd. He seems pretty cool, but he isn’t “cute”, so he won’t appeal to most
Papi. One of the cutest villagers I’ve ever seen, yet he isn’t “popular”


----------



## lulu9956 (May 13, 2020)

Papi 100%.  He is a precious angel and I love him.


----------



## kojuuro (May 13, 2020)

I know people don't love Flip, but I think he's pretty cute for a monkey villager!! Also Katt!  I think she has one of the best uchi designs!  She screams cool older sister to me


----------



## natakazam (May 13, 2020)

i've been the world's biggest beardo stan forever he's so sick


----------



## Jared:3 (May 13, 2020)

maple22 said:


> Popular -
> Phoebe. There is nothing I find remotely interesting about her
> Raymond. Maybe he doesn’t count, because I understand his popularity. But I do not understand the ridiculous culture surrounding him
> Merengue. She’s okay, but I don’t like most of the rhinos. There are much better normal villagers
> ...


Finally someone else that doesn't understand Phoebe, I don't like her design at all and I don't understand why people like her as their Sisterly villager


----------



## Mello (May 13, 2020)

Why does nobody love Chrissy? She's so precious to me


----------



## axo (May 13, 2020)

Jeremiah! I wouldn't call him unpopular so much as overlooked. His design is so cute and unique, he's just adorable in every way and I think he deserves more love. I don't know if people really dislike him at all, but he's certainly underrated.

as for overrated, personally I don't really get the appeal of Goldie. She's boring to me, and that's saying a lot for normal villagers (they're all kinda boring), but I just think she's so plain and not even the cutest normal dog. I much prefer Bea and Daisy, I think they're super cute and a little more unique.


----------



## Insulaire (May 13, 2020)

Mello said:


> Why does nobody love Chrissy? She's so precious to me


If I didn’t already have two Peppies, she’d be on my island


----------



## nananc (May 13, 2020)

I don't know why the koalas are not very popular. Melba and Alice look so sweet. I also like the other personalities.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 13, 2020)

I was surprised to find Gayle so low on the list. Pardon me for making generalizations, but she seems perfect for the type of people who prefer pink 'cutesy' towns. I mean come on, she's a pink heart alligator!


----------



## Insulaire (May 13, 2020)

Gingersnap said:


> I was surprised to find Gayle so low on the list. Pardon me for making generalizations, but she seems perfect for the type of people who prefer pink 'cutesy' towns. I mean come on, she's a pink heart *alligator*!


I highlighted the reason why in your post


----------



## Gingersnap (May 13, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I highlighted the reason why in your post



The alligators are so cute though! I'd have Alfonso if my partner didn't because I can visit whenever I want. They have such cute tails and I love how their fangs peek up from the bottom of their mouth...
I have Gayle as uncertain but after typing this I want her to stay forever


----------



## driftwoodisle (May 13, 2020)

I don't know why Snake is so unpopular. One of my favorite jocks man :C


----------



## avieators (May 13, 2020)

Popular: raymond (my dude sure do be lookin like an office worker turned into a cat. thats it thats all), the octos, rosie a lil bit...her model's always looked weird to me. maybe its the :3 face? maybe its too big? molly kind of, idk why maple's so popular even tho i love her...she's a little plain. OH AND...ankha and lucky...i'm sorry i just dont get it,,,,they creep me out a lil bit,,,SPEAKING OF BEING CREEPED coco. i actually got that gyroid face in the original animal crossing when i quit w/o saving when i was in my brothers town so yea no no thanks

Unpopular: my number one "why isn't this villager more popular" is ava! she's cute, looks like an old timey cartoon character and shes my name twin! also i could've sworn tia was super popular during acnl, what happened there lmao. also elmer, nana, gala, gayle,,,i ran into gala the other day and wanted to take her so bad but...! i needed a lazy villager  found melba on an island and actually took her after i got sherb, she is _adorable. _reminds me of maple, why isnt she more popular???


----------



## IonicKarma (May 13, 2020)

Oh boy time for a long post...

The villagers I don't really understand the popularity of:

*Julian: *I don't understand why everyone likes him so much, his house is definitely nice but I'm not the biggest fan of his design tbh. He doesn't really feel all that special to me...

*Marina: *She's a cute pink octopus I guess, but that's about it. Maybe I'm biased because she showed up so many times while I was villager hunting...

*Octavian: *She's Marina but not cute. Idk I feel like he feels like a lot of tier 5 villagers that give no love but for some reason he does?

*Merengue: *Prepared food based animals just... don't sit well with me... Sort of like Pokemon and Vanilite and Alcreme. Actual fruits like Tangy are fine but when you get to human prepared food, it just seems... really weird.

Villagers I thought would be more popular:

*Megan:  *She's a cute new bear with a fantastic color scheme! Maybe why shes not that popular is that thats basically all she has, but I still expected her to be better than almost bottom tier!

*Phoebe: *Most Likely some bias here, but a villager based on the mythical animal Phoenix sounds so cool!  Definitely adding her to my island when I find her!


----------



## Hirisa (May 13, 2020)

naranjita said:


> MEGAN  DESERVES  MORE  LOVE
> y'all just can't handle big girls
> 
> also, I'd expect Colton to be way more popular, he's literally a prince! I finally found him today and I'm so happy ;o;
> ...


AMEN! Megan is an absolutely adorable normal villager and I am so surprised by how much I like her because normals usually make me feel weirdly bad. I often find them depressing, but not my girl Megan

She also has such a nice voice and that cute little smirk ahhhh.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 13, 2020)

I actually found Bones on an island today and he is in a lower tier. He is kinda plain but he’s a cute dog with a library house!


----------



## lolli8223 (May 13, 2020)

*Popular*:

Raymond and Ankha: I feel that these two are only as popular as they are bc unfortunately people love to fetishize them. I wish I didn’t know that but I do and so that’s that.

Bob: I don’t like his face, the only thing going for him is that he’s purple I guess.

Diana: People are saying that Judy looks like a rainbow threw up on her, to me Diana looks like ice cream threw up on her.

Beau: Same issue as Bob, I don’t like his face.

*Unpopular:*

Horses: With gems like Roscoe, Papi, Cleo, Annalise, Elmer, Reneigh and Julian I don’t get why so many overlook these guys. Julian being the exception as many like him.

Hamphrey: He is an adorable grumpy fluff

Julia: She is a beautiful peacock

Friga: She is adorable, probably my favorite penguin.

Soleil: People call her Karen because of her hair but she’s a sweet Southern belle. I really fell in love with her and am sorry I lost her on my island. I’ll have her back someday.

Spike: He is a lux grump, the gold texturing he got in NH is beautiful too. I also love the animals with scars, it makes me feel like they have a story to tell.

Lionel: He looks like a Victorian gentleman.

Vivian: I think she is cuter than Whitney (I like Whitney) so I don’t get how Vivian is drastically overshadowed by her.

I could go on and on.


----------



## Piccipicci (May 13, 2020)

Why Eugene doesn't get the love he deserves is BEYOND me. 
I mean, COME ON, he smirks while singing. He's amazing.


----------



## N a t (May 13, 2020)

So I've recently discovered Murphy and I think he's amazing. Why isn't he being worshipped right now?????? Little green grumpy bear. Maybe because he's green? I like it though.


----------



## kelpy (May 13, 2020)

hamphrey, antonio and bree are my favourites. bree and antonio are from my first town in acnl so i have a special attachment to them :’) 
hamphrey just moved to my island and i really like him and his style. he has a japanese themed house and for some reason it just fits his personality really well.
honestly i also find it cute that he has this deep voice and is a tiny hammy :3c


----------



## Hirisa (May 13, 2020)

N a t said:


> So I've recently discovered Murphy and I think he's amazing. Why isn't he being worshipped right now?????? Little green grumpy bear. Maybe because he's green? I like it though.


I feel like the big bears in general are not very popular, which is a shame because they are pretty great.


----------



## AdehhRR (May 13, 2020)

Overrated: Merengue - Cute but verrrrry plain, Roald - Looks like the penguins out of Mario 64 and has a cool interior, but design and personality really didn't vibe with me, Zucker - His house sucks and he seems super basic to me. I do have Zucker and won't kick him out, but I think he could be B tier almost. 

Underrated: Agnes, a lot of the rabbit villagers. I couldn't believe Agnes was so unpopular, Vesta.


----------



## Matt0106 (May 13, 2020)

Yeah, I understand that Raymond looks cool, but I don't get the frenzy. He's a cat wearing glasses, and I find it unsettling that people are taking him just to dress him up in a maid outfit and force him to sing Bubblegum. It's such a different atmosphere from NL because characters couldn't do stuff like that, but now people are taking it too far imo   

NOW. What I want to know, is who is the person who decided put Elmer in one of the very last tiers? WHY? Of all the horses, he is one of the cutest ones and his lazy personality is so perfect for him, I cannot fathom him being that low


----------



## N a t (May 13, 2020)

I feel like the big bears in general are not very popular, which is a shame because they are pretty great.
[/QUOTE]
But he's a cute bear cub! He's not even one of the big ones!  I am no saint. I also am partial to small animals. I do prefer cubs over regular bears, although Tutu and Megan are cute big bears. But this is super cute little Murphy!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

sorry the pic sucked lmao. Site wouldn't accept the larger and better quality one I had.

Edit: Wow I accidentally replied twice it this got messy haha


----------



## Lilybells (May 13, 2020)

The story of how Audie got her name is super cute, but I don't like her vibe. Something about those sunglasses.....


----------



## PugLovex (May 13, 2020)

i actually agree with molly. she’s cute, but she just feels kinda bland? like i don’t click with her at all

i really like nana. she’s a cute pink monkey, what’s not to like?


----------



## aloherna (May 13, 2020)

Gayle: she’s so adorable and sweet but I never hear about her.


----------



## Maiana (May 13, 2020)

I'm gonna be the one to say it:

Barold isn't as ugly as people make him out to be. I see why he's unpopular lol, but he deserves more hype than hatred.


----------



## jrenee7 (May 13, 2020)

I really don't understand all the love for Raymond.  Lucky, Coco, & Pietro creep me out.

Most of my faves are C tier and lower, actually:  Grizzly, Agnes, Deli, Midge, Savannah, Tucker, Pinky, & Ribbot, to name a few.


----------



## Dio (May 14, 2020)

One of my favorite villagers right now is Savannah. I even kicked out Marina (who I loved) in hopes that I would find her which I did. I feel like her popularity will explode when people realize how cool she looks ^_^


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 14, 2020)

I don't understand the popularity of:
Lolly - looks pretty boring in terms of cat designs
Molly - same but as a duck
Kiki - despite being the only black cat in the game (as far as I know), not a fan of her nose

Don't understand why they aren't popular:
Agent S
Pierce
Roscoe
Tank


----------



## BluebearL (May 14, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> Oh boy time for a long post...
> 
> The villagers I don't really understand the popularity of:
> 
> ...


Pretty much agree with everything here! Especially megan  so cute! Julian is pretty boring to me imo, he looks fine but meh so I def agree with that as well.

More unpopulars who should be popular (imo): Chester, Pudge, Cyd, Del, Gayle, Puddles, Agnes, Wade, Boots, mac and a ton of others tbh.

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



senbeiiscool said:


> I don't understand the popularity of:
> Lolly - looks pretty boring in terms of cat designs
> Molly - same but as a duck
> Kiki - despite being the only black cat in the game (as far as I know), not a fan of her nose
> ...


I love Kiki so how dare you! (jk) I agree about Tank though, don't understand why he isn't popular either


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 14, 2020)

I like Elvis a lot, and the newest version of animal crossing definitely make his facial expression cuter. His house is very royal like (the lion king) and yes cranky villager’s conversation sometimes is quite funny. I really hope someday I can hug my villagers in this game.


----------



## Manah (May 14, 2020)

I don't really understand why Apollo and Roald are so popular, the only thing I can see they have going for them is looking like natural animals. But it doesn't seem like "realistic" towns are all that popular and most people are going for cute/pastel. Literally every other eagle design looks more interesting than Apollo. (Also didn't expect Scoot to be that high on the tier list.)

Anyone who thinks Alice is bottom tier has not seen her adorable animations.


----------



## Marta (May 14, 2020)

whimsycreator said:


> Carmen- She looks unique, fun, she’s peppy which is a fun personality, and she looks like such a nerdy type lol



Carmen is unpopular?? She's my bestie, definitely my favorite character so far! She is fun and nerdy and loves to talk about video games and space! She's amazing. 

Chow - I never see people post about Chow, like he doesn't even exists. He appeared at my campsite and even though I wasn't sure, I invited him and I'm so glad I did. He is a cranky type but he is just the nicest, and most polite villager ever! When I see him around the island he gives the vibe that "he's living his best life" and instantly became friendly with all the other villagers. Maybe his look are a bit weird, but he's really won me over.

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Manah said:


> I don't really understand why Apollo and Roald are so popular



Roald is one of the starters on my island. I really like him though, he's really adorable in everything he does. Like, almost every night I find him asleep at the beach.. He's kind of silly and adorable. But on another island I had (on my boyfriend's switch) the starter was Dom and I still miss him. Roald is adorable but he lacks some personality that Dom definitely had, I have to admit.


----------



## Jessi (May 14, 2020)

I hate that my boy cyd gets forgotten because of judy and raymond. He's the sweetest villager ever. He acts like a sweet grandpa always looking out for you. Everyone seems to hate on him or don't even know he exists, but he is probably one of my favorites out of the new villagers they added.


----------



## Magus (May 14, 2020)

Jessi said:


> I hate that my boy cyd gets forgotten because of judy and raymond. He's the sweetest villager ever. He acts like a sweet grandpa always looking out for you. Everyone seems to hate on him or don't even know he exists, but he is probably one of my favorites out of the new villagers they added.


I totally agree, he's quite gentle for a Cranky.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

I saw Spike yesterday on an island. The only issue I had is that he looks more smug or jock than cranky. But he was cool. But yeah horses like Papi and Annalise need more love. Also like Cheri a lot and dislike Lucky a lot.


----------



## Sencha (May 14, 2020)

When I first saw the tier list, I was honestly really surprised at most of them. Felicity was really low, but she’s adorable, and Lolly is really high, but they are pretty similar so why so different in tier?A lot of ”basic” villagers are high, but some are low, and I can’t figure out what makes some of them popular but not others.

I agree on Lucky, I find him creepy. I also don’t like the food themed villagers, I don’t get them. And Gladys and Nan are criminally underrated, they are the sweetest


----------



## Lazaros (May 14, 2020)

very popular-unpopular opinion to have, but:
i don't get the appeal about raymond. he's a cat villager - and despite being cat crazy irl i like almost none of them - and also his glasses look ... yeah, not good. the most popular opinion i see is his heterochromia, because it's unique to him, but it's literally just eyes. he looks like the white hipster guys that people on 2012 tumblr were swooning over and calling all kinds of things. absolutely not my thing and i wouldn't bet an eyelash if satan would ask me to sell raymond to him for one corn chip.

same with marshal. the change in some color palettes for new horizons turned him from a pleasant to look at white marshmallow squirrel into a blob of mayonnaise and i can't unsee it. i just don't see what's so good about him either, though. he did fit my town theme in NL, so he can stay, no questions asked, but seriously? why love a mayonnaise creacher?


----------



## BipolarBear (May 14, 2020)

Leonardo. The fact that I even have to explain why he should be more popular makes me question my sanity. He's a really adorable cheetah what's not to love, it's Crazytown!


----------



## coderp (May 14, 2020)

*Popular villagers I'm not fond of:*

Diana
Merengue
Marshall
Beau
Whitney
Raymond
*Unpopular villagers I AM fond of:*

GOOSE!!!!! I love this dude.
Kody
Bruce
Ken
Lopez
Amelia
Avery
Ketchup
There's more, but this is the gist of it.


----------



## oofyscoop (May 14, 2020)

barold moved in to my town... i hope if i get whitney or skye i can hide behind them and they attack barold to death.... 

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



coderp said:


> *Popular villagers I'm not fond of:*
> 
> Diana
> Merengue
> ...


wait how is avery unpopular?! i have him and he is my favorite villager i have!


----------



## visibleghost (May 14, 2020)

honestly, all frogs except for lily (because she's popular) and jambette because i understand that she isn't pretty but i still like her because she's a frog. ok also the ugly grey frog, idk his name but i'm not a huge fan. but the rest of them!!! 

but, like, say puddles or gigi. both totally adorable frogs but not popular at all. or frobert! he's so beautiful. jeremiah is also very cute but i don't think people dislike him that much, i might be wrong though heh.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

N a t said:


> I feel like the big bears in general are not very popular, which is a shame because they are pretty great.


But he's a cute bear cub! He's not even one of the big ones!  I am no saint. I also am partial to small animals. I do prefer cubs over regular bears, although Tutu and Megan are cute big bears. But this is super cute little Murphy!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

sorry the pic sucked lmao. Site wouldn't accept the larger and better quality one I had.

Edit: Wow I accidentally replied twice it this got messy haha
[/QUOTE]
I ALMOST took Murphy from an island because he is in My NL but let him go. He is awesome!


----------



## AdehhRR (May 14, 2020)

BipolarBear said:


> Leonardo. The fact that I even have to explain why he should be more popular makes me question my sanity. He's a really adorable cheetah what's not to love, it's Crazytown!


Yes! Leonardo and Rodeo both surprised me with their position on the tier list !


----------



## seularin (May 14, 2020)

don't know if she's unpopular... but MELBA !! ugh shes my new dreamie


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 14, 2020)

Im sorry but Rodeo high key scares me


----------



## Hats002 (May 14, 2020)

driftwoodisle said:


> I don't know why Snake is so unpopular. One of my favorite jocks man :C


 same! I love snake so much, he's so funny in new leaf and makes me smile all the time. when i first saw him i didn't like him that much but he's become one of my faves!!


----------



## Mo Notony (May 14, 2020)

I love me some Jambette and Patty...they're both sweethearts and I'm NEVER letting them leave my island!!


----------



## Lokidoki (May 14, 2020)

Honestly my fav species are the kangaroos, Walt and Mathilda def have the cool looking houses, but they really didn't make any of the kanga homes wanted in my book, in new leaf they had the awesome play rooms, baby cradles, a simple toybox - is that where they sleep or in the pouch ow those kicks 

I don't like freya or whitney, the only popular villager that deserves the super s tier has to be Stitches!


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o (May 14, 2020)

*Popular villagers* I don't really like : 
Sherb : he looks a little bit stupid for me, sorry. I love his color, but he's not exceptionnal 
Raymond : I have something against him. Seriously. He has originality, of course, but... I don't like his expression, maybe ?
Audie : I kinda hate her peppy face. For me she looks unbearable
Goldie : it's just a dog
Cherry : I'm sorry, I really dislike her look 

*Less popular villagers* I really like :
Canberra : I've seen a sad comic about her, so my mind is affected, yes
Sprocket : I love his robot face !
Cousteau : I can't explain, I really really love his facial expression 
Kidd : Same as before, I have no argument haha
Raddle : I find him really original and I like the color of his skin ! 
Sterling : I love middle age villagers, don't ask me why
Beardo : love his color, love his hair, he's chic
Lionel : he's chic too
Broccolo : I want him on my island. I really want him. I need him. He's the cutest villager I've ever seen !
Chester : I love his little cute face, come please

Quite weird, but still my choice !


----------



## kiriod (May 15, 2020)

i never really liked fauna. i don't know why. maybe because i've never had her? also i'm not a big fan of sherb, audie, or or octavian. i think these are all fairly popular villagers.

unpopular villagers i wish people liked more are bonbon, bree, o'hare, and rooney! also i wish more people appreciated cyd, and was surprised when not many people liked him. ):


----------



## Jared:3 (May 15, 2020)

blueasteria said:


> *Popular villagers* I don't really like :
> Sherb : he looks a little bit stupid for me, sorry. I love his color, but he's not exceptionnal
> Raymond : I have something against him. Seriously. He has originality, of course, but... I don't like his expression, maybe ?
> Audie : I kinda hate her peppy face. For me she looks unbearable
> ...


I love when others like Raddle, he's got an amazing design for a frog really unique!


----------



## Bloobloop (May 15, 2020)

this might be a weird answer, but i don't understand the unpopularity of raymond. what i mean by this is the ridiculous amount of hate he gets, despite being a very popular villager as well. i think some people simply want to be contrarian and dislike whatever's popular to prove their elitism. he's not a dreamy of mine, but if people wanna shell out hundreds of NMT for him, let them. but i think it's fair to simply dislike raymond's design. i get it, not every villager is for everyone.

similarly, i really don't understand the hype for judy? i see how her pastel color palette could appeal to people but (and i've said this before too haha) her eyes look ridiculous. like kind of tacky?

i also don't really like cherry? i think the red and black combo is kind of bad on the eyes and the turquoise irises don't really help

edit: i do wish filbert and blanche were more popular! i think they're both such cute villagers that get overlooked a lot


----------



## Quagsire. (May 15, 2020)

I don't get Raymond, the more I look at him the more he reminds me of greasy guys in my computer science class who haven't showered in the past two weeks.

Okay why don't more people like Maddie, what's not to love she's adorable and so lovely to me,
And stop hating on my girl Agent S too, she's absolutely adorable .


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 15, 2020)

Popular villagers I don't really like:
*Marina*: I'm sorry, I don't really like any villager that's super bright pink. (except for Flora) I'm not a huge fan of the octopuses in general. Also, her catchphrase grosses me out cause it kinda makes it sound like she's burping every time lmao

Unpopular villagers I really like:
*Raddle*: He's a poison dart frog that wears a mask because his skin is poisonous. That alone is super cool, but he's also a doctor (I think lol) and he has awesome colors.
*Angus*: Really cute for a bull, he has big eyes with eyelashes and he has a nice natural coloration. Derpy but cute. All American.
*Maggie*: I never hear anybody have or talk about her. She has such a cute face and I love her colors, she's a beautiful villager. Also, her entire theme is gardening so I feel like a lot of natural themed towns should have her! Definitely one of my favorites.
*Hans*: He's based on the abominable snowman/yeti. Yeah he's a gorilla, but he's really cool for one. Nice colors, would be a great winter villager.
*Agnes*: Another cute piggy. Mostly natural coloration. Ears go flop flop. What more do you need?
*Teddy*: He's a big brown bear that looks super cuddly. Definitely steals honey as a hobby. His name is Teddy... yeah. Maybe it's because he's a jock..?


----------



## Boo. (May 15, 2020)

I was stunned to discover that Frita is generally disliked. I adore her! I felt sad reading all the hate she got. #JUSTICE4FRITA


----------



## AdehhRR (May 15, 2020)

Omg I came across Alice today and was so surprised she wasn't more popular. Cute and fashionable.


----------



## Epod (May 15, 2020)

I don't get why Egbert and most of the other chickens are unpopular!


----------



## Jhine7 (May 15, 2020)

I mean Nate... come on... no, just me?


----------



## toenuki (May 15, 2020)

Why Do So Many People not like uchi villagers as a whole? i was told they're ALL ugly and only know a few up there (eg Muffy maybe for being Goth) but like ... they're all so good?


----------



## victoriae350 (May 15, 2020)

*Popularity*
Pietro: That clown is seriously freaky!!
Coco: The blackness where eyes go..._shudder_
Judy: I LOVE bears, but I have a thing about her eyes...I've never really liked that style of eyes. It's a big turn off. Also not a fan of her coat colouring.
Julian: I mean, I don't like the horse models, so that is probably why I don't understand his appeal xD
Fauna: I gave her a chance and invited her on to my island. She's been here a while and I still don't understand the hype.

*Unpopularity*
Sydney: C'mon, it's Sydney!! She sings in the middle of the plaza and you just want to cuddle her for eternity!!
Chevre: She's not the most popular animal (though more popular than some), and I think her mouth is a little odd. But she is GORGEOUS and such a sweetheart!!!
Bunnie: She's so sweet!! When she was on my island, she use to sing with Sydney and Olive! I just wanted to cuddle her for eternity!
Olive: OMG She's the sweetest little cub!!!! Can I have her back!? xD


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

I dont understand why Broccolo isnt ever seen
Hes definitely the cutest mouse villager and hes so so sweet and hes amazing and i wuv him 
Like look at him-


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

kiriod said:


> o'hare


Don't worry I love him<3


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (May 18, 2020)

eichiikun said:


> this is just a personal opinion and by no means do i find it dumb that people like this villager, but i never understood why merengue is so popular. i get that themed villagers are exceptionally popular but... to me, she's just a pink rhino with a strawberry horn, and the rhinos in animal crossing have never appealed to me in general. again, people are free to love whatever characters they want, this is just how i feel personally.
> 
> i also didn't realize how popular lolly was until new horizons. i don't recall her being that popular in new leaf but then again, i wasn't very active in the acnl community so who knows. personally, i find punchy to be the cutest cat! i don't think lolly is ugly or anything, but i sincerely don't understand her popularity, at least over punchy and tangy.
> 
> as for unpopular characters, i don't understand why nana is in the lowest tier! i'm very surprised she's not more popular, especially with this trend of cutesy pink villagers being popular! >: do people think nana is ugly, or do not very many people know of her existence? either way, i find nana to be adorable and i hope she has a surge in popularity soon! i feel like more people would like her if they knew about her


dunno if someones responded to u yet but i can 100% tell you that lolly was MORE popular in nl than in nh. it was on some marshal level **** it was wild


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (May 18, 2020)

i never got why people don't seem to like gayle all that much-she's never really in demand despite the fact that she's very similar to a lot of other pink villagers of a similar design. maybe it's cause she's an alligator?
agnes i've always thought was adorable, same with hazel. idk i just really like uchi/sisterly villagers lol
i also feel like the kangaroos in general should be more popular-maybe not the males, but the girls all have their joeys with them and thats adorable. mathilda is my favorite, personally. also draco is severely underrated

i dont get the appeal of marshal tbh-he just seems very boring design-wise to me. there's a lot of cuter smug villagers and squirrels.
i never got why people like rosie so much either. she just seems like a very "default" sort of design to me-not bad by any means but i don't understand why she's so popular.
i'm not a huge fan of any of the deer except erik (and he's a moose so,,) i don't know why. i think it's just not many of them have designs that appeal to me that much? like i like bam but thats about it


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 18, 2020)

I like merengue she’s really cute and I like have a rhino in my town but she’s kind of bland otherwise. I’m also underwhelmed by her house. I would replace her with Agnes in a heartbeat if I could, but unfortunately I have to share my switch and they love her.


----------



## serudesu (May 18, 2020)

I don't understand why Cyrano and Rolf are so low too, they're by far the sweetest crankies I've ever had. It's my first time getting Rolf as my random move-in because I was too tired to island hop 

But I've had Cyrano since New Leaf. Heh. x'D


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 18, 2020)

Populat Villagers I don't get:

Diana. She really isn't even that cute and I just don't really understand the appeal. I don't hate her, I'm just surprised she's as popular as she is.

Unpopular Villagers that deserve more love:

Derwin. He's a nerdy, cute duck that is just soo cute to me. He's forgotten/disliked by so many and it's soo sad! He's one of my favorite villagers and I always walk up to him and talk to him, give him gifts, etc. Not only that but his house is a playground, which is very cute.

Grizzly. He was a New Leaf original when I booted up my first town, and will forever be a favorite of mine. He looks like an actual grizzly which is awesome, and is very sweet once you get to know him. 

- As a side note to the original post, I love Molly and Lucky  they're so cute and sweet and are both on my island. Agent S was on my island, but I personally never cared about her, I booted her off for my amiibo Beau lol.


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 18, 2020)

personally the raymond madness needs to stop! i think keaton, ozzie and, annalisa are super great, but underrateted!


----------



## Fey (May 18, 2020)

Altarium said:


> HOW DARE YOU MOLLY IS THE BEST jk but I really like her ;_;
> 
> I don't understand how Deirdre, Clay, Savannah, Bill and Papi are so low in the tier lists... Deirdre is literally the best uchi lol what is wrong with people



Couldn’t agree more with this post 
especially the Molly part of course

Those villagers you list all belong solidly in B Tier to me. Papi in particular. I’ve seriously been considering letting Beau go for him, and that says something!


----------



## crepuscularrr (May 18, 2020)

i’ve never understood why people hate the gorilla villagers so much! i think just about all of them are really adorable, especially violet, peewee, and boone. overall i think there are a lot of great villagers that people end up overlooking solely because they’re in the lower tiers/no one really talks about them, which is really unfortunate.


----------



## aeroyAEIOU (May 18, 2020)

bro all my friends have pinky and i'm PISSED.
agnes is in mandrake, my NL town.
some of my favorites a lot of people don't like/aren't popular for some reason:
bettina - lil chef rat
bree
portia 
becky - she moved to my friend's town before i reset my first NH save, so she's the last surviving remnant of da shores (first town). lowkey hoping she moves back to my new town sometime soon

also, literally the only way to design a extremely popular villager is making it a smuggy with tired/bedroom eyes, jus sayin !!!


----------



## Sharksheep (May 18, 2020)

I don't like Pietro at all. I had in him NL and I couldn't wait for him to leave. I think its just that I don't like clowns in general. When I found him on an island I just turned around and left, didn't even talk to him. 

All of the octopus villager. Their designs are nice and there are so few of them but I wouldn't want them on my island. I only debated on taking Marina to sell her but I decided to turn around and leave her on the island. 

I don't understand why Celia isn't more popular. She's one of two female eagles and her design is pretty and she's very sweet.


----------



## eichiikun (May 19, 2020)

Twinsouls1145 said:


> dunno if someones responded to u yet but i can 100% tell you that lolly was MORE popular in nl than in nh. it was on some marshal level **** it was wild


oh interesting! yeah i had no idea, i mostly remember the themed villagers being popular and i only knew they were popular because i had a friend who was more active in the community at the time, i only had two friends total back then who also played animal crossing. but dang, really? i still don't see it, maybe it's the simplicity like fauna coupled with the normal personality or something, they really are endearing


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 19, 2020)

probably dobie or snake. dobie gets some love but im surprised hes not top tier or anything. snake is just the best jock there is no competition


----------



## Frequency (May 19, 2020)

I don't understand the unpopularity of Del and Sprocket. I can maybe understand Sprocket because he's green and green isn't a lot of people's favorite color, but what's wrong with them? I think they're unique robot animal villagers that deserve more attention. Sprocket WAS in tier 6 (now tier 4) and Del has been in tier 5! I don't understand how they're so low!


----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

Frequency said:


> I don't understand the unpopularity of Del and Sprocket. I can maybe understand Sprocket because he's green and green isn't a lot of people's favorite color, but what's wrong with them? I think they're unique robot animal villagers that deserve more attention. Sprocket WAS in tier 6 (now tier 4) and Del has been in tier 5! I don't understand how they're so low!


I never had Sprocket so I can't say much about him, but I agree with Del, my best friend got him and I have him in my 2nd nl town and he grew on both of us so much and I really love him now, he's real dang cool ;w;


----------

